# non EU citizen residency



## kierankieran (Jul 27, 2015)

hello, im a new zealander who simply wants to live in portugal. after months of calling and visiting a vast number of embassies and gov offices, i still dont have any real life solutions or definitive answers. obtaining a resident permit would be the most obvious answer for me. however that apparently requires a flight all the way back to NZ for a stamp that may or may not be given and may take months of process time. any imformation on this or any other possible solutions would be greatly appreciated. thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

You don't have a Portuguese grandparent by any chance do you? The law has just been changed to allow anyone with one grandparent who is Portuguese to become a Portuguese citizen.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

As a non EU US citizen, we needed to apply for a 4 month VISA, to move here and apply for a 1 year residence permit, we can then apply for 2 two year residence permits, after which we can apply for permanent residency . We did this in the U.S., took approximately a month to receive, after all requested documents submitted. Have read that a few went to local SEF office after arriving without a VISA and applied directly, you could try.


----------



## kierankieran (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you for replies, I've tried those options didn't work for me. I guess i will have to apply out of Europe.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi,

We have a solicitor helping us with our residency.

Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

SpiggyTopes said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have a solicitor helping us with our residency.
> 
> Send me a PM if interested.



Your profile says Originally from England....... and if that's correct, you don't need anyone to help you because you have the right to live here and getting your residencia should take something in the region of 20 minutes........ or am I missing something?


----------

